# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Συμπλήρωμα ψυκτικού υγρού και κακή λειτουργία στην θέρμανση σε airwell

## ira

Δεν είχε απόδοση το αιρκοντίσιον στην θέρμανση και ήρθε ψυκτικός να του συμπληρώσει ψυκτικό υγρό.
Το αιρκοντισιον παίρνει r22 και ο ψυκτικός μου είπε ότι θα το παραγγείλει αλλά δεν το βρήκε και μάλλον έβαλε 417.
Μου είπε ότι έβαλε υποκατάστατο.
Το αιρκοντισιον δούλεψε μετά την συμπλήρωση του ψυκτικού υγρού με λιγότερη μεν απόδοση από πριν αλλά δούλευε καλά και ζέσταινε.
Μετά από σχεδόν μια εβδομάδα έβγαζε δροσερό αέρα και που και που χλιαρά ζεστό.
Πότε βγάζει τον αέρα δυνατά και πότε τον κόβει και μετά στρώνει αλλά όχι για πολύ.
Έχετε κάποια γνώμη ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρόβλημα?
Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

Η αποδοση εξαρταται κυριως απο την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια. Οσω για το r417 δεν εχω γνωμη αλλα απο αυτα τα κλιματιστικα της εποχης R22 μην περιμενεις πολα στην θερμανση. Στην ψυξη ειναι καλητερα απο τα σημερινα.

ευχομαι να το αδιασε το παλιο φρεον πριν βαλει το 417.

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση :Smile: 
Το αιρκοντίσιον δούλευε πολύ καλά μέχρι που χρειάστηκε συμπλήρωση ψυκτικού υγρού.
Έπιασα τα ρακορ,το μικρό ήταν χλιαρό και το μεγάλο καυτό και μου έσταξε μια σταγόνα πάνω μου που δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την βροχή ή από το ψυκτικό υγρό.

----------


## ira

Τον είδα,.δεν το άδειασε

----------


## aris285

Μ@λ@κια εκανε...

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Με ποιο τρόπο μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε το πρόβλημα πριν τα παίξει ο συμπιεστής?

----------


## leosedf

Μετά από γρήγορο ψάξιμο http://www.refrigeration-engineer.co...ement-of-R-22& φαίνεται ότι το 417 είναι ο καλύτερος και συμβατός αντικαταστάτης του R22.
Δεν γνωρίζω στην περίπτωση που δεν αδειάσει το παλιό όμως τι παίζει.

Λογικά θα θέλει ξανά άδειασμα και γέμισμα με καθαρό R417A

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## DIATHERM

Αφου υπαρχει ακομα στην αγορα το R22 για ποιον λογο δεν βρηκε  δεν μπωρο να καταλαβω!! τεσπα
πρωτο λαθος συμπληρωσε  φρεον ενω επρεπε να βγαλει ολο το r22 να κανει κενο και μετα να βαλει το νεο φρεον!!
Ενημερωτικα τα κλιματιστικα με R22 εχουν μια πολυ καλη αποδοση και στην ψυξη αλλα και στην θερμανση...
παλια αθανατα κλιματιστικα!! 
παντως απ'οτι βλεπω βαση τον συνδεσμο που εδωσε ο φιλος
*leosedf*    	 δινουν 11% καλυτερο cop απο το R407 το θεμα ωμος ειναι το τι λεει ο συμπιεστης εαν εχει κουραγιο και δεν εχει πεσει η αποδοση του!!!

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ghostdog

πολλα απο τα φρεον 22 που κυκλοφορουν δεν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας, ειναι αρκετα απο ανακυκλωση. Αν εχει καπου διαρροη το κυκλωμα, δεν ειναι λυση να συμπληρωνεις το φρεον. Ειναι σαν να ειναι τρυπιο το λαστιχο στο αυτοκινητο σου, και να βαζεις αερα. θα το χανει συνεχεια. Πρεπει να βρεις πρωτα απο που χανει το κυκλωμα. Υστερα οπως σου ειπαν και οι αλλοι πρεπει να κανεις εκκενωση στο κυκλωμα (συνδεοντας αντλια κενου), και υστερα βαλε φρεον, αλλα οσον αφορα για 417 δεν ξερω να σου πω σιγουρα.

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ανδρέα προφανώς στην εταιρία που απευθύνθηκε δεν το βρήκε,τους είχα ρωτήσει κι εγώ αλλά αν μου το είχε πει πριν  το βάλει το μισό φρεον στο αιρκοντίσιον θα του έλεγα ότι θα το  βρω από κάπου,ας είστε καλά εσείς και το φορουμ!

----------


## ira

> Μετά από γρήγορο ψάξιμο http://www.refrigeration-engineer.co...ement-of-R-22& φαίνεται ότι το 417 είναι ο καλύτερος και συμβατός αντικαταστάτης του R22.
> Δεν γνωρίζω στην περίπτωση που δεν αδειάσει το παλιό όμως τι παίζει.
> 
> Λογικά θα θέλει ξανά άδειασμα και γέμισμα με καθαρό R417A



Ευχαριστώ για λινκ ,τον κόπο σου και τον χρόνο που διέθεσες για να ψάξεις σχετικά με το φρεον :Smile:

----------


## ira

Ενδεχομένως να είναι διαρροή κι όχι η αλλαγή του ψυκτικού υγρού?
Όταν συμπληρώσαμε το ψυκτικό υγρό μετά δούλεψε κάποιες μέρες καλά αν και η απόδοση του ήταν μειωμένη.



Ο συμπιεστής ακούγεται πότε κανονικά όπως πριν και πότε σαν ψυγείου
Κάποιες φορές ακούγεται σαν ένα σφύριγμα,δεν ξέρω αν είναι από μέσα η από έξω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πότε βγάζει τον αέρα δυνατά και πότε τον κόβει και μετά στρώνει αλλά όχι για πολύ.


Για πρόβλημα στο βεντιλατέρ (εσωτερικού στοιχείου μοιάζει) σε συνδυασμό και με παρακάτω για "σφύριγμα".  Τι εννοείς κόβει τον αέρα στην εσωτερική μονάδα εντελώς? ή μειώνεται σημαντικά η ταχύτητα του αέρα ..




> Ο συμπιεστής ακούγεται πότε κανονικά όπως πριν και πότε σαν ψυγείου
> Κάποιες φορές ακούγεται σαν ένα σφύριγμα,δεν ξέρω αν είναι από μέσα η από έξω





> Ο συμπιεστής ακούγεται πότε κανονικά όπως πριν και πότε σαν ψυγείου


Όταν λέμε "συμπιεστής" εννοούμε το μηχάνημα που είναι έξω από τον χώρο (εξωτερική μονάδα).... εσείς ποιο αναφέρετε για "συμπιεστής"? ... το μέσα μηχάνημα? .. λέγετε (εσωτερική μονάδα). θα έχει πλάκα εξ αρχής να μην ήθελε καν υγρά .. αλλά το αρχικό πρόβλημα να ήταν στο βεντιλατέρ.

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Το μηχάνημα έξω αυτό που συμπιέζει εννοώ λέγοντας ο συμπιεστής!
Είχε μετρήσει τις πιέσεις και μετά έβαλε φρεον όπου χρειάστηκε να συμπληρώσει αρκετό.
Κόβει εντελώς η εσωτερική μονάδα και ο συμπιεστής έξω ή μειώνεται η παροχή αέρα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μηχάνημα έξω αυτό που συμπιέζει εννοώ λέγοντας ο συμπιεστής!


 μάλιστα ! (γράψε άκυρο για βεντιλατέρ) .. τότε από ότι φαίνεται κόβεται ο συμπιεστής γιατί ζορίζεται από κάποια αιτία .. εξ ου και το "σφύριγμα" ... άστα να πάνε!

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Έβαλα σε λειτουργία το αιρκοντισιον και πρόσεξα ότι το σφύριγμα έρχεται από τον συμπιεστή.
Τι πιέσεις πρέπει να έχει το 417?
Το 422 είναι για αιρκοντισιον  η για ψυγεία?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έβαλα σε λειτουργία το αιρκοντισιον και πρόσεξα ότι το σφύριγμα έρχεται από τον συμπιεστή.
> Τι πιέσεις πρέπει να έχει το 417?
> Το 422 είναι για αιρκοντισιον  η για ψυγεία?


Τώρα (μετά από ότι ειπώθηκε παραπάνω ενώ έπρεπε να ακολουθήσει μια σωστή διαδικασία όπως είπαν τα παιδιά) δεν είναι μόνο θέμα πιέσεων. αλλά να ενισχύθηκε με επιπλέον πρόβλημα . (μην το βάζεις σε λειτουργία το μηχάνημα κλείσε το μπας και χειροτερέψει)

----------

ira (16-01-14)

----------


## ira

Κλειστό το έχω μιας και δεν ζεσταίνει απλά βγάζει ελαφρά ζεστό αέρα και μετά προς το κρύο.

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα και από εμένα  :Rolleyes: 
Εγώ θα έλεγα στη Ήρα αν η επισκευή είναι πρόσφατη να πει στον τεχνικό ότι δεν φτιάχτικε αφού δεν δουλεύει και να το ξαναφτιάξει

----------

ira (17-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ο μάστορας συμπλήρωσε το φρεον πριν 15 μερες και η συμπεριφορά του αιρκοντισιον ήταν από την αρχή μειωμένη.
Τον ενημέρωσα αμέσως και του είπα ότι ίσως χάνει φρεον επειδή λειτουργούσε όπως πριν την συμπλήρωση.
Μου απάντησε ότι είναι κάπως δύσκολο να έχει χάσει τόσο φρεον σε τόσο λίγο διάστημα.
Σε επικοινωνία του με φιλικό πρόσωπο που μεσολάβησε η απάντηση του ήταν ότι αυτός έβαλε φρέον και δούλεψε και το αιρκοντισιον είναι παλιό άρα φταίει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## aris285

πρωτα εβαλε φρεον και μετα παλιωσε το μηχανημα...?

----------

ira (17-01-14)

----------


## ira

Τον ταλαίπωρο δεν ήξερε την διαδικασία και προσπαθεί να δικαιολογηθεί.
Στο ίδιο πρόσωπο η δική μου απάντηση ήταν ότι έκανε πατάτα και το ξέρει και από λάθος συμπλήρωση του φρεον μετά παρουσιάζονται βλάβες ακόμα και στον συμπιεστή.

----------


## ira

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κατηγορήσω τον μάστορα,με ενδιαφέρει πως μπορεί να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## UV.

Ήρα μην φοβάσε ο τεχνικός έκανε σίγουρα πατάτα αλλά όχι πολύ μεγάλη  :d'oh!: 
δηλαδή  το R417 είναι μεν κατώτερο από το R22 -17% (είναι μίγμα (125/134a/600  46.6%/50%/3.4%) και σίγουρα δεν θα σου χαλάσει τον κομπρέσσορα
Τώρα  αν το κλιματιστικό σου είχε χάσει όλο το φρέον και έβαλε το νέο χωρίς να  κάνει κενό σε όλο το κύκλωμα τα πράγματα θα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα
Τον  ρώτησες για το ότι τον πλήρωσες για την επισκεύη αλλά έχει ακόμη  πρόβλημα (δεν ζεστένει) τι σου απαντά γιατί ψάχνεις αλλού την λύση;
στη περίπτωσή σου προτείνω να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία και μετά από μία ώρα να μετρήσεις την θερμοκρασία του αέρα 
1. στην είσοδο
2. στην έξοδο στα 2/3 από την άκρη στις περσσίδες
δες αν η διαφορά είναι περίπου 15° τότε παίζει στις προδιαγραφές (τις νέες)
3.  αν το προηγούμενο φρέον το έχασε πχ σε 5 χρόνια και δεν αλλάχτικε κάτι  στις σωληνώσεις τότε έχει δίκιο δεν μπορεί να χαθεί το νέο σε μερικές  μέρες

----------

ira (18-01-14)

----------


## ira

Έχω πλέον αμφιβολία αν ήταν 417 ή 422 και ντρέπομαι να τον ρωτήσω.
Δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα,ίσως έχει δουλειά.
Αποποιείται την ευθύνη για το φρεον,
Δεν έκανε κενό και συμπλήρωσε αρκετό φρεον.
Όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω δεν βγάζει συνέχεια ζεστό,μόνο στην αρχή οπότε ποιο ειναι το νόημα της μέτρησης.
Αν δεν έκλεισε καλά το ρακορ θα μπορούσε να μην μείνει καθόλου φρεον.

----------


## UV.

Λοιπόν και το R422 είναι συμβατό και έχει  καλλύτερες επιδόσεις από το R22 αλλά έχει και αυτό το μειονέκτημα ότι  είναι μίγμα
όσο για την διαροή από το ρακόρ ακόμη και την τάπα να  ξεχνούσε να βάλει δεν χάνεται το φρέον γιατί έχει μια αντεπίστροφη  βαλβίδα σαν αυτές που έχουν οι δόδες των ποδηλάτων
Το ότι έχει  σκαμπανεβάσματα στην απόδοση δίχνει ότι το κύκλωμα έχει πάρει αέρα ή είχε από παλιά και  στην αναρόφιση που οι πιέσεις είναι χαμηλές ο αέρας υγροποιήται και  κάνει παγοφραγμό σταματώντας τον κύκλο και όταν ξεπαγώνει ξαναρχείζει ο  κύκλος και αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται.
Αυτό γίνεται ακόμη πιο έντονο όταν έχει κρύο.



> Αποποιείται την ευθύνη για το φρεον


γιατί δηλαδή; μήπως γι αυτό φταίς εσύ; τώρα το πρόσθεσε όχι πριν ένα χρόνο! το ότι έβαλε πολύ ή λίγο πως το κατάλαβες;
Σου είπε τι σκοπεύει να κάνει όταν και αν ξαναρθει;

----------


## ira

Είχε μαζί του μια μπουκάλα με φρεον και έβαλε στο αιρκοντισιον και μετά πήγε και αγόρασε κι άλλο γι αυτό κατάλαβα ότι έβαλε πολυ.
Το δοκίμασα πάλι σήμερα,βγάζει σταθερά ελαφρά ζεστό και μετά δροσερό αέρα και κόβει συνέχεια ενώ ο συμπιεστής συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί.
Πρότεινε να βγάλουμε όλο το φρεον.
Τι βλάβες θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργηθούν από αυτή την αστοχία?

----------


## UV.

Ήρα έμπλεξες και εσύ
Δηλ ο τεχνικός πιθανόν έχει φλομώσει το μηχάνημα με φρέον και δεν πρόκειται να παίξει ούτε ως έχει ούτε έχει κάτι άλλο να κάνει
και αυτός έχει χάσει τα λεφτά του (δυο φορές φρέον δυο επισκέψεις κλπ)

Για να παίξει πρέπει να γίνουν όλα από το μηδέν!
Δηλ 1 ανάκτιση ή πέταγμα στο φρέον που έχει μέσα αργά για να μην φύγουν και τα λάδια
2 κενό σε ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα με ανοιχτές όλες τις βάνες για πάνω από μισή ώρα ή το διπλάσιο
3 πλήρωση κατά προτήμιση με R22 με ζύγισμα όσο βάρος υγρού αναγράφει στην εξωτερική μονάδα
ή αν βάλει ξανά 417 ή 422 πρέπει να βάλει παραπάνω σε σχέση με το R22 το πόσο είναι σχετικά επιστημονική δουλειά και δεν πρόκειται να το κάνει

Η απορία μου είναι τώρα που έμαθες τι διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει τι θα του πεις; ...κάνε το ένα ή το άλλο γιατί αυτά μου ήπαν στο ίντερνετ;

καλή τύχη

----------

ira (19-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ UV :Smile: 
Του έχω πει ότι μου τα λένε στο ιντερνετ επειδή έχω δείξει ότι έχω κάποιες γνώσεις και με ρώτησε από που τα ξέρω! :Smile: 
Του πλήρωσα και το φρεον
.Είναι καλά εκπαιδευμένος τεχνικός και είναι περίεργη η αστοχία του.
Έχει μείνει άνεργος μετά από πολλά χρόνια δουλειάς σε εταιρία και προσπαθεί να βγάλει μεροκάματο.
Αν χρειάζεται αντλία κενού δεν έχει όπως μου είπε.
Μην πετάξω το αιρκοντισιον λογω του φρεον,είναι 10ετιας και καλό σε ψύξη και σε θέρμανση.

----------


## stefos1

Εγω απ οσο γνωριζω η αντικατασταση φρεον θελει και αντικατασταση ψυκτικου ελαιου αν δεν γινει αυτο τοτε ο συμπιεστης μας αφησε χρονους μην παιδευεσαι ο <<καλος τεχνιτης>> επρεπε να το γνωριζει αυτο......1044012_10152144754368390_2139119627_n.jpg http://www.cryologic.gr/library/down...0R-502%20;.pdf

----------

ira (20-01-14)

----------


## UV.

> Εγω απ οσο γνωριζω η αντικατασταση φρεον θελει και αντικατασταση ψυκτικου ελαιου αν δεν γινει αυτο τοτε ο συμπιεστης μας αφησε χρονους μην παιδευεσαι ο <<καλος τεχνιτης>> επρεπε να το γνωριζει αυτο...... http://www.cryologic.gr/library/down...0R-502%20;.pdf


Χα... φίλε Στέφανε βιάστικες να απαντήσεις :Rolleyes: 
για δες καλλύτερα τι γράφει το PDF στο λινκ που έχεις σελ. 3, 4η παράγραφος  :Blink: 

R422A.png

----------


## UV.

Λοιπόν επειδή το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και με τον χαβαλέ δεν βοηθάμε την Ήρα επανέρχομαι

Η Ήρα με την καλοσύνη της έδωσε την δουλειά σε ένα άνεργο άνθρωπο
Ήρα ένα *μεγάλο μπράβο* από εμένα ...αλλά την πάτησε και η ίδια έχασε λεφτά και ο τεχνικός δεν μπορεί απ' ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα να τελειώσει την δουλειά (δεν έχει αντλία κενού) και ίσως αν την είχε να έκανε πάλι πατάτα.
Δηλ το κενό που θα χρειαστεί να γίνει τώρα έχει διαφορές από αυτό της αρχικής εγκατάστασης με πρόσθετες δυσκολίες
Θα σου έλεγα Ήρα να ξεχάσεις ότι έγινε και να ζητήσεις ψυκτικό από την αντιπροσωπεία
Δηλ υπάρχουν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες εκεί να σου κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά απ' ότι στο μαγαζί της γειτονιάς 

καλή τύχη με την επισκευή

----------

ira (21-01-14)

----------


## ira

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο :Smile: 
Ο τεχνικός έκανε σεμινάριο στην airwell πριν κάτι χρόνια!
Στην εταιρία που εργαζόταν ήταν συντηρητής και ο εργοδότης του ήταν πολύ απαιτητικός όπως και το αντικείμενο της εργασίας του.
Είχα την διάθεση να βρω r22 εφόσον δεν θα το έβρισκε αλλά διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα το παραγγείλει.
Οπότε συμπεραίνω ότι πήρε το ρίσκο της συμπλήρωσης του φρεον με το υποκατάστατο.
Επιπλέον δεν γνώριζε ότι θα μπορούσα να μάθω την διαδικασία συμπλήρωσης του φρεον και τις πιθανές δυσλειτουργίες εξ'αιτίας της λάθος εργασίας.
Προτίθεμαι να του βρω αντλία αν δεν μεριμνήσει μόνος του να δανειστεί από συνάδελφό του.
Δεν θα έχει καμία δικαιολογία εφόσον του πω ότι η σωστή διαδικασία είναι αυτή και αυτή θα ακολουθήσει αν εκτιμά το γεγονός ότι είμαι διατεθειμένη να τον βοηθήσω να ανεβάσει την πελατεία του και να έχει αξιοπρεπές εισόδημα για την οικογένεια του.
Αν έχεις τον χρόνο περιέγραψε σε παρακαλώ με ποιον τρόπο πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί το κενό και θα του πω ότι πρέπει να το κάνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα

Λοιπόν Ήρα αφού ο τεχνικός είναι γνωστός σου και *πιστεύεις ότι θα τελειώσει την δουλειά με επιτυχία* (τώρα ρισκάρεις) ας κάνει αυτός αυτά που είπαμε το κενό κλπ

Απλά εσύ να ξέρεις ότι σε αντίθεση με το κενό της αρχικής εγκατάστασης τώρα υπάρχει η δυσκολία ότι το κενό πρέπει να γίνει σε ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του εξωτερικού στοιχείου)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχεις πρόσβαση μόνο στο μισό κύκλωμα (σωληνώσεις και εσωτερικό στοιχείο) και στο υπόλοιπο μέσω του τριχοειδούς σωλήνα που είναι εμπόδιο για το κενό του άλλου μισού.

Υπάρχει ένα "κόλπο" για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση ανεμπόδιστη βάζοντας ένα φθηνό εξάρτημα που λέγεται "κλέφτης" δεν το συνηστώ γιατί δεν ξέρω την επάρκεια του τεχνικού να μπει σε αυτήν την διαδικασία γι αυτό λέω να γίνει το κενό ως έχει για μια ώρα και να ελεγχθεί αν το κρατάει
Οι υπόλοιπες λεπτομέρειες πότε ανοίγουμε και κλείνουμε ποιες βάνες και με ποιά σειρά ελπίζω να τα ξέρει  :Think: 

καλή τύχη στην επισκευή

----------

ira (22-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο, γειά σου και σένα :Smile: 

Ο τεχνικός έχει κάνει σεμινάρια στην αντιπροσωπεία και προφανώς κάτι θα του έμαθαν εκεί που τα εφαρμόζει όταν πιεστεί και ο πελάτης είναι απαιτητικός.
Ο πρώην εργοδότης του είναι καλός μου φίλος και δικός του φίλος,τον τεχνικό τον έχω δει λίγες φορές και φαίνεται έντιμος.
Δεν έχω λοιπόν κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο να τον προτιμήσω εκτός από το γεγονός ότι είναι άνεργος και τον βοηθάμε.
Το κόστος αυτής της εργασίας που αναφέρεις ποιο είναι?

----------


## UV.

> φαίνεται έντιμος.


Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλω και γι αυτό είπα να μην "πετάμε πέτρες" στο παιδί εξ' άλλου όλοι μας αν δεν προσέξουμε μπορούμε να κάνουμε την πατάτα
αλλά αρκεί αυτό;
Εσύ τώρα πρέπει να κάνεις την δουλειά σου' την καλή σου την κίνηση την έκανες αν έχεις και δεύτερο πάθημα τότε θα σου γίνει μάθημα.
Αλλά το θέμα ίσως είναι "λεπτό" και είναι στην δική σου και μόνο κρίση.



> Το κόστος αυτής της εργασίας που αναφέρεις ποιο είναι?


Όποιο ήταν και στην αρχή  :Smile:  εσύ δεν ξέρεις τίποτα για ούτε για "πατάτα" ούτε για κενά κλπ
*Απλά συμπλήρωση φρέον* έτσι όπως μας είχες πεί στην αρχή

Να προσέξεις επίσης το γεγονός ότι δεν πρέπει να ανακατευτούν τα φρέον R422A R22 ή άλλο
Τα R422A και R417A έχουν το μειονέκτημα έναντι του R22 του ότι είναι μίγματα ζεοτροπικά και διαχωρίζονται τα συστατικά τους
με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς απλά να συμπληρώσεις με το ίδιο γιατί η αναλογία των συστατικών του σε αυτό που έχει απομείνει έχει αλλάξει.
Αν το φρέον το έχασε σε 10 χρόνια απλά ξαναβάλε με το σκεπτικό ότι θα σου κρατήσει άλλο τόσο! διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να εξαλειφθούν και οι διαρροές  :Boo hoo!: .
...χαμός ε; πολύ επιστημονική δουλειά το αιρκοντίσιον και όμως το 99,8% των οικιακών έχουν προβλήματα!

Για να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός απλά ξαναβάλε R22 υπάρχει.

----------

ira (23-01-14)

----------


## stefanoszis

> Γεια στην παρέα
> 
> Λοιπόν Ήρα αφού ο τεχνικός είναι γνωστός σου και *πιστεύεις ότι θα τελειώσει την δουλειά με επιτυχία* (τώρα ρισκάρεις) ας κάνει αυτός αυτά που είπαμε το κενό κλπ
> 
> Απλά εσύ να ξέρεις ότι σε αντίθεση με το κενό της αρχικής εγκατάστασης τώρα υπάρχει η δυσκολία ότι το κενό πρέπει να γίνει σε ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του εξωτερικού στοιχείου)
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχεις πρόσβαση μόνο στο μισό κύκλωμα (σωληνώσεις και εσωτερικό στοιχείο) και στο υπόλοιπο μέσω του τριχοειδούς σωλήνα που είναι εμπόδιο για το κενό του άλλου μισού.
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα "κόλπο" για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση ανεμπόδιστη βάζοντας ένα φθηνό εξάρτημα που λέγεται "κλέφτης" δεν το συνηστώ γιατί δεν ξέρω την επάρκεια του τεχνικού να μπει σε αυτήν την διαδικασία γι αυτό λέω να γίνει το κενό ως έχει για μια ώρα και να ελεγχθεί αν το κρατάει
> ...


φιλε μου εσυ εισαι ψυκτίκος?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Έβαλα σε λειτουργία το αιρκοντισιον και πρόσεξα ότι το σφύριγμα έρχεται από τον συμπιεστή.
> Τι πιέσεις πρέπει να έχει το 417?
> Το 422 είναι για αιρκοντισιον  η για ψυγεία?


τωρα τεχνικος φιλος ερχεται?η προσπαθεις και το παλευεις μονη?/?? απορω




> Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλω και γι αυτό είπα να μην "πετάμε πέτρες" στο παιδί εξ' άλλου όλοι μας αν δεν προσέξουμε μπορούμε να κάνουμε την πατάτα
> αλλά αρκεί αυτό;
> Εσύ τώρα πρέπει να κάνεις την δουλειά σου' την καλή σου την κίνηση την έκανες αν έχεις και δεύτερο πάθημα τότε θα σου γίνει μάθημα.
> Αλλά το θέμα ίσως είναι "λεπτό" και είναι στην δική σου και μόνο κρίση.
> 
> Όποιο ήταν και στην αρχή  εσύ δεν ξέρεις τίποτα για ούτε για "πατάτα" ούτε για κενά κλπ
> *Απλά συμπλήρωση φρέον* έτσι όπως μας είχες πεί στην αρχή
> 
> Να προσέξεις επίσης το γεγονός ότι δεν πρέπει να ανακατευτούν τα φρέον R422A R22 ή άλλο
> ...


να μην πεταμε πετρες??εχει βγει φαουλα απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει ξαναγυρισει να δει που και αν υπαρχει λαθος....

Επισης καλα ειπε ο φιλος οτι το φρεον δεν ειναι συμβατο.
κατι αλλο θα διαβασες σελ.3 επιλογη 3.

αυτο αν και εφοσον η κοπελια θυμηθει αν εβαλε ρ417 .Αν εβαλε 422 τοτε ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΑ ΛΑΔΙΑ αλλα καποια oring...

----------

ira (23-01-14)

----------


## UV.

το έχει το όνομα...



> φιλε μου εσυ εισαι ψυκτίκος?


Στέφανε βοήθα την Ήρα μην είσαι κουστομπόλης
...άκου ψυκτίκος
ψυκτίκους ντουμ Στεφανίκουμ  :Επιθετικός: 

και να πω ότι δεν μπορούσες να το διορθώσεις!

----------


## UV.

> Επισης καλα ειπε ο φιλος οτι το φρεον δεν ειναι συμβατο.
> κατι αλλο θα διαβασες σελ.3 επιλογη 3.
> 
> αυτο αν και εφοσον η κοπελια θυμηθει αν εβαλε ρ417 .Αν εβαλε 422 τοτε ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΑ ΛΑΔΙΑ αλλα καποια oring...


1. επιμένω μην πετάτε πέτρες στο παιδί.
2. βιάζεστε και δεν διαβάζετε τι γράφω ...*και τα δυο ψυκτικά υγρά είναι συμβατά*και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας αν βάλει τα ίδια.
Το αν την συμφέρει να τα αλλάξει νομίζω ότι έγινε κατανοητό
3. την τελευταία 20ετία μπαίνουν παντού oring neoprene και αυτά χρησιμοποιούν στα νέα υγρά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας
 :Bye:

----------

ira (23-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την πολύτιμη συμβολή σας στην ανεύρεση της λύσης. :Smile: 

Νίκο αν δεν αναφέρω την "πατάτα" στην περίπτωση που καλέσω άλλο τεχνικό υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να πράξει παρομοίως με τον συνάδελφο του!

Βασίλη ανέφερα αρχικά ότι έβαλε 417 επειδή το κατάστημα από όπου είπε ότι προμηθεύτηκε το φρεον συστήνει το 417 σαν υποκατάστατο του r22, όπως μου είπαν σε σχετική μου ερώτηση
Ότι είχε μάλλον έβαλε.
Άν και σήμερα που τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι έβαλε 422d.
Κατάλαβε ότι έμαθα κάποια πράγματα και τα μασάει,ότι δήθεν είναι  παλιό και γι αυτό δεν δουλεύει και άλλα χαζα.
Είπε ότι είναι 40 χρόνια ψυκτικός και ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει.
Του είπα ότι τότε ξέρει  ότι έπρεπε να βγάλει το φρεον  και να κάνει κενό και δεν το έκανε.

Μάλλον αποφεύγει την ευθύνη της επισκευής.

.

----------


## UV.

> Νίκο αν δεν αναφέρω την "πατάτα" στην περίπτωση που καλέσω άλλο τεχνικό υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να πράξει παρομοίως με τον συνάδελφο του!


Ήρα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο
Επειδή δεν ξέρω που βρίσκονται οι τιμές αυτή την στιγμή θα σου πω με περισινές
Τιμή φρέον R22 (ανακυκλωμένο) 22 έως 25€ και όλη η υπόλοιπη εργασία άλλα 30€ +20% αναλόγως τι  :Boo hoo!:  θα "βαράει" ο νέος

Μην ξεχνάς ότι τώρα χρειάζονται δύο πρόσθετες χρονοβόρες εργασίες για να διορθωθεί η πατάτα η ανάκτιση και το κενό και αν τελικά δεν το κρατά (το πιο πιθανό) δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου ανοίξει σωλήνες για να κλείσει τις διαρροές παρά μόνο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σε αυτές που φαίνονται και είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμες στην εξωτερική μονάδα (οι άλλες δύο είναι πίσω από το εσωτερικό στοιχείο τυλιγμένες με μόνωση) και τέλος πλήρωση με το νέο φρέον.
Αν γίνουν τα πράγματα έτσι δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις τα 80€ [- 

Διαχειριστές κάντε κάτι γιατί το ευρώ εμφανίζεται κινέζικο; και ένα εικονίδιο από αυτά που έχετε γίνεται παυλίτσες και το login έχει προβλήματα δεν θα τα φτιάξετε;

----------

ira (23-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο που διαθέτεις χρόνο και καταθέτεις τις γνώσεις σου.
Μου κοστίζει λοιπόν η συμπλήρωση του φρεον τα διπλά συν!
Αν κατάλαβα καλά η δημιουργία κενού είναι πρόσθετη εργασία.
Είπα στον τεχνικό ότι θα έπρεπε να μου πει ότι δεν έβρισκε φρεον να το προμηθευτώ από κάπου αλλού και να το συμπληρώσει ή να μην το  αναλάβει και τον ρώτησα αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ανακυκλωμένο και μου είπε ότι ξέρει την δουλειά του κάτι το οποίο δεν μου απέδειξε κατά την εργασία του στο αιρκοντισιον.
Μπορείς να μου πεις τι είδους προβλήματα  θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει το λάθος φρεον εκτός από την βλάβη στον κομπρεσορα?
Μπορεί να καλέσω άλλον τεχνικό και δεν θέλω να μου πει για άσχετες βλάβες που δεν προκλήθηκαν από το φρεον.
Από την άλλη πρέπει ο ίδιος που έκανε το λάθος να έρθει να κάνει το κενό χωρίς κόστος και να του πληρώσω μόνο το φρεον και την εργασία της συμπλήρωσης.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> 1. επιμένω μην πετάτε πέτρες στο παιδί.
> 2. βιάζεστε και δεν διαβάζετε τι γράφω ...*και τα δυο ψυκτικά υγρά είναι συμβατά*και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας αν βάλει τα ίδια.
> Το αν την συμφέρει να τα αλλάξει νομίζω ότι έγινε κατανοητό
> 3. την τελευταία 20ετία μπαίνουν παντού oring neoprene και αυτά χρησιμοποιούν στα νέα υγρά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας


1.ασχολιαστο
2.εγω προσωπικα δεν βιαζομαι ...ειμαι σχολαστικος.διαφωνησες οτι θελει και αλλαγη του λαδιου και σου επιστησα την προσοχη .....
 :Applause:

----------


## UV.

> διαφωνησες οτι θελει και αλλαγη του λαδιου και σου επιστησα την προσοχη .....


βρες που το λέω αυτό

εσύ Βασίλη έγραψες ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή λαδιών
εγώ είπα της Ήρας ότι και τα δύο υγρά είναι συμβατά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανισυχίας με λεπτομέριες τα υπέρ και τα κατά στο καθένα ούτε θα έχει πρόβλημα ο κοπμρέσορας 

όπως και να έχει έτσι δεν βοηθάμε την Ήρα

----------


## ira

Αν αλλάξω τα λάδια και βάλω ένα άλλο φρεον είναι καλύτερα?
Ποιο είναι το κόστος των λαδιων?
Δεν μου είπατε ποιες βλάβες θα μπορούσαν να προκληθούν από το λάθος του τεχνικου.
Το αιρκοντισιον βγάζει στην αρχή ελαφρά ζεστό αέρα μετά χλιαρό και μετά κόβει η εσωτερική μονάδα και ακούγεται ο κομπρεσορας  να συνεχίζει την προσπάθεια του.

----------


## UV.

Καλημέρα Ήρα
Θα σου απαντήσω το απόγευμα

----------

ira (24-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο,καλημέρα :Smile:

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα
Ήρα θα σου απαντήσω στα δύο τελευταια σχόλιά σου #43 και #46



> Ευχαριστώ Νίκο που διαθέτεις χρόνο και καταθέτεις τις γνώσεις σου.


όσο το φόρουμ αυτό δίνει ελευθερίες και εγώ συμμετέχω στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου



> Μου κοστίζει λοιπόν η συμπλήρωση του φρεον τα διπλά συν!


αν τελειώσει την δουλειά ο ίδος που την ξεκίνησε *όχι* διαφορετικά ο άλλος που θα κληθεί να διορθώσει την πατάτα *ναι*



> Αν κατάλαβα καλά η δημιουργία κενού είναι πρόσθετη εργασία.


αν είχε από την αρχή χάσει όλο το φρέον τότε *ναι* αν δεν το είχε χάσει όλο τότε *όχι* ήθελε μόνο συμπλήρωμα και μόνο με ίδιο υγρό



> Είπα στον τεχνικό ότι θα έπρεπε να μου πει ότι δεν έβρισκε φρεον να το προμηθευτώ από κάπου αλλού και να το συμπληρώσει ή να μην το αναλάβει και τον ρώτησα αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ανακυκλωμένο και μου είπε ότι ξέρει την δουλειά του κάτι το οποίο δεν μου απέδειξε κατά την εργασία του στο αιρκοντισιον.


Σου είπα ότι αφού αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για την δουλειά δεν πρόκειται να σε ακούσει τι έμαθες ή τι ξέρεις εσύ από το ίντερνετ ή αλλού



> Μπορείς να μου πεις τι είδους προβλήματα θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει το λάθος φρεον εκτός από την βλάβη στον κομπρεσορα?


έχω απαντήσει
*κανένα πρόβλημα*
δεν είναι λάθος τα 417 και 422
απλά τα απορρίπτεις και τα δύο γιατί κυρίως και τα δύο είναι μίγματα ζεοτροπικά και έχω εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει αυτό αν δεν κατάλαβες ξαναρώταμε



> Μπορεί να καλέσω άλλον τεχνικό και δεν θέλω να μου πει για άσχετες βλάβες που δεν προκλήθηκαν από το φρεον.


Η απάντηση για πιθανές βλάβες ξαναπάντησα πριν *δεν υπάρχουν*
σε περίπτωση άλλου τεχνικού πρέπει να του πεις τι έχει προηγηθεί και να συνενοηθείτε για το κόστος



> Από την άλλη πρέπει ο ίδιος που έκανε το λάθος να έρθει να κάνει το κενό χωρίς κόστος και να του πληρώσω μόνο το φρεον και την εργασία της συμπλήρωσης.


Πολύ σωστά
με την προυπόθεση ότι μπορεί να τελειώσει την δουλειά όπως πρέπει.



> Αν αλλάξω τα λάδια και βάλω ένα άλλο φρεον είναι καλύτερα?
> Ποιο είναι το κόστος των λαδιων?


Ξέχασέ το αυξάνεις πολύ το κόστος
Χρειάζεται ξεκόλλημα ο κομπρέσορας και αποστράγγιση στα παλιά λάδια και "πλύσιμο" όλο το κύκλωμα
Αλλαγή λαδιού σε πολυεστερικό θα κάνεις αν πας σε υγρό R410
δεν θα τα κάνει αυτά ο τεχνικός που σου έκανε την πατάτα και ας έχει 40 χρόνια προυπηρεσία όπως σου λέει



> Το αιρκοντισιον βγάζει στην αρχή ελαφρά ζεστό αέρα μετά χλιαρό και μετά κόβει η εσωτερική μονάδα και ακούγεται ο κομπρεσορας να συνεχίζει την προσπάθεια του.


Σου έχω απαντήσει και σε αυτό
Συνοπτικά επαναλαμβάνω
Λόγω ύπαρξης αέρα στο κύκλωμα δημιουργείται παγοφραγμός στο κύκλωμα χαμηλής και σταματά ο ψυκτικός κύκλος

Ήρα τα πράγματα είναι απλά και σου τα είχα πει σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο με την σειρά 1, 2, 3,
Όσο το αναλύουμε και πλατιάζει θα πελαγώσεις 
 :Bye:

----------

ira (24-01-14)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι Νίκο :Smile: 
Μπήκαν όλα σε τάξη και κατάλαβα τι εργασία πρέπει να κάνει ο τεχνικός..

----------

